
Show HN: Minimalist App Layout Using CSS Display Flex - brucewangsg
https://github.com/brucewangsg/flexapplayout
======
brucewangsg
Crystal clear markup structure to ease the crafting of complex web app layout.
The underlying layout is mainly driven by CSS display: flex.

